# Security Camera Without Wifi or Cell Service



## quarterhorses342 (Sep 15, 2016)

Also forgot to say it has to be battery operated I cant use the electricity


----------



## ThoroughbredBug (Jan 18, 2017)

So, being one of the least technologically intelligent millennials... I had to do some googling lol But I've been searching for the same thing due to some security issues at my back fence/gate, which is an area I don't receive Wi-Fi in. This article had some help, and sent me to amazon and it honestly looks like a good option. The 2 cam system is only $225, which is cheaper than any of the systems I could find at local brick and mortar stores. 

The article says "Such wireless surveillance camera system kits enable you to do 24/7 surveillance and video recording without accessing Internet. Power on the NVR and the cameras. The NVR and the cameras will automatically connect to each other on its own proprietary network and start to communicate with each other without Internet access (without connecting to your router). " Is that what you're needing?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This isn't exactly what you're looking for but I thought I'd throw it out there as another option. 

I used game cameras set up in front of my horse's stall to monitor him at night. Obviously, they won't alert you if anything is wrong, but they do have a red light that may scare off anyone with ill intent. Also, whatever happens gets recorded for you to watch later so you would have evidence in case anything did happen. However, if you're using it for security rather than monitoring, you'll want to make it less visible or difficult to access so thieves can't just take it down. There are security cameras that store the footage remotely too, in other words, there is a different location for the SD card. So if the camera gets taken down, you still have the footage. 

Another option which we used at our remote woodlot when we had a lot of destruction happening on our property was to set up a decoy camera in a visible area, with another hidden camera. We put up tons of signage saying the area was under camera surveillance. They did take the decoy camera at one point, but we had great video of who took it, LOL.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We use game cameras as well. Mostly to monitor who is coming on property as we are heavily posted with no trespassing signage that occasionally gets ignored. It lets us know who came down and how long they were there.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you want to access it from anywhere? If so, then I don't think you'll get what you want. I use game cameras.


----------



## quarterhorses342 (Sep 15, 2016)

I just want one to put in my horses stall, kinda feel like someone's messing with her. Thanks so much for the suggestions


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

quarterhorses342 said:


> I just want one to put in my horses stall, kinda feel like someone's messing with her. Thanks so much for the suggestions


Well, a game camera will give you all the answers you need. I used the motion-activated kind. You'll still get tons of footage (horses move around at night a lot more than people think), but you can sift through it and find answers. Just put it somewhere you get full view, but isn't visible to visitors.


----------

